# Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung



## Nordfriesen (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo !

Da mein erster Filtereigenbau eigentlich ganz gute Dienste tut , aber ( wie es so ist beim ersten Eigenbau ) noch so einige Verbesseungen nötig hätte , plane ich einen 2. Versuch .
Mich stört besonders die Verschmutzung bezw. häufige Reinigung .

Bisher ist es so das ich 3 Kisten übereinander habe . In der ersten Kiste ist das 200my Filtersieb . Dann läuft es unten aus dem Boden in die zweite Kiste . Hier sind 3 Filterkammern in denen das Wasser gezwungen wird über und unter den Zwischenwänden durch die Filtermedien zu fliessen . Dann läuft es wieder durch den Boden in die letzte Kiste und erneut durch 3 Kammern . Dann zurück in den Teich . 

Soweit auch alles gut . Das Wasser läuft seinen Weg durch den Filter ... leider auchmal über die Trennwände .... je nach Verschmutzung der Japanmatten . Überläufe sind vorhanden und auch Schmutzabläufe sind da . 
Aber irgendwie verschmutzten die Filter zu schnell und ich muss recht oft ( 1x Woche ) den ganzen Filter abbauen und reinigen . So fällt es nicht auf .... nur das nach 1 Woche die Verschmutzung am Teichrand zunimmt . Wenn ich dann in die verschiedenen Kammern sehe ist das Wasser sehr braun und klumpig !
Da nützt auch mein wunderbarer Skimmer nichts ( der einen eigenen Filter mit Kies hat ) .
Selbst wenn ich den Schmutzhahn öffne fliesst der braune Schmodder nicht ab da er an den Matten klebt oder schon eingezogen ist . Das liegt sicher daran das die Matten auf dem Filterboden liegen und keine Kammer da ist wo der Schmodder sich sammelt .

Ich habe aber keine Lust jede Woche den Filter und alle Matten zu reinigen ... was auch der Biokultur schadet . Aber der braune Schmodder kann doch kein Fischkot sein ? Es ist sehr viel und im Siebfilter ist nichts .... nur Algen .  
Bilder von meinem Filter habe ich im Album .

Nun möchte ich zwei (!) identische Filter bauen . Sie sollten nicht zu groß sein , beide ein Siebfilter haben , möglichst wenig Reinigung der Filterschwämme und einen guten Schmutzablauf bezw. eine gute Schmutzkammer haben . 

Natürlich habe ich bereits einige Ideen ( Filterkisten nebeneinander nicht übereinander )  aber suche ein zuverlässiges Komplettsystem das optimal reinigt und wenig Aufwand betreibt .

Klar das ich das Sieb jeden Tag reinige und auch den Schmutzablauf betätige . Aber nicht ständig alle Filter ( alles ausbauen .... mit Gartenschlauch ausspülen .... alles wieder einbauen ) muss . Das dauert immer sehr lange , kostet Wasser , sifft auf der Terasse und im Garten , nervt mich und meine Frau !

Über gute Lösungen , Tipps und Tricks würde ich mich sehr freuen !


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Ich baue meinen Filter auch ganz neu, 3 Tonnen a 203L mit __ Hel-X und nen Vorabscheidesieb. Wenn das Wetter mal bei uns besser wird zeig ich meinen Fortschritt in einem neuen Thread.


----------



## fbr (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Hallo 


> aber suche ein zuverlässiges Komplettsystem das optimal reinigt und wenig Aufwand betreibt .


200my Filtersieb auf den Vliesfilter (hoffe meine Manmo kommt bald ) stellen danach in die 500l Helixktonne und alles ist Gut  

Das baue ich gerade


----------



## Nordfriesen (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Ich habe keinen Platz um 200 L Tonnen aufzustellen :-(
Das muss doch auch mit kleinerem Format möglich sein . 
Ich dachte den Kammerfilter durch einen Durchlauffilter zu tauschen (so wie auf dem Bild entworfen dachte ich) . Da muss das Wasser durch und kann nicht über eine Kammer weg .Dahinter ein Baugleicher mit __ Hel-X anstelle der Matten und ganz vorn als erstes der UVC und dann der Sifi .   

Also : UVC - SIFI - Mattenfilter - Hel-X - Teich


----------



## fbr (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Hallo,
warum aufstellen?
Könntest die Regentonne - vielleicht 300L - auch zwischen den beiden Thuyen vergraben 
Hab mir Dein Album angesehen "Teich 07.2010 bei Dämmerung" (TOLLER Teich)


----------



## Nordfriesen (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*



> warum aufstellen?
> Könntest die Regentonne - vielleicht 300L - auch zwischen den beiden Thuyen vergraben



Nee das geht nicht ....die sind schon sehr verwurzelt und Platz ist da ja nun auch nicht wirklich 
Da wo der jetzige Filter steht soll auch der neue hin ....eingraben geht da auch nicht .

Ich brauche einen guten Rat wie ich mit wenig Platz einen optimalen Filter aufstellen kann .
Der Teich ist ja sehr klar ...... nur stört mich das ständige saubermachen ....sprich ALLES abbauen etc. 
Ausserdem wird ein neubau nötig da ich auch andere kleine Fehler dabei umgehen möchte die ich bisher gemacht habe ( nicht von der Funktion eher von der Qualität ) .
Und wenn ich das schon mache soll es beim neuen Filter wie gekauft sein .

BESONDERS WICHTIG : eine gute Trennung von Schmotter und eine einfache Lösung diesen Schmotter von den Bios fernzuhalten !
So wasche ich auch ständig die Bios aus den Filtern !

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Nordfriesen (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Ich war heute mal im Baumarkt um nach einem geeigneten Behälter für meinen neuen Filter zu suchen . Da ist mir eine Gartentonne ins Auge gesprungen die ich als optimal für meine Idee halte. Sieht aus wie eine Mülltonne in Dunkelgrün ...mit Deckel und Räder zum wegfahren ins Winterquartier  Dazu nicht zu groß und sehr stabil .

Nun möchte ich alles in zwei dieser Tonnen zusammenfassen . 

Also in Tonne 1 erst der UVC (ausserhalb angebracht ) dann unter dem Deckel der SIFI ( in einem extra Behälter zum späteren rausnehmen um an die Filtermedien zu kommen ) . Dann in der Tonne per Rohr an den Tonnengrund . Das Wasser geht durch die Schmutzkammer mit Schmutzsieb nach oben durch grobe und feine Filtermatten . Oben dann per Rohr nach unten raus aus der Tonne . 

Rein in Tonne 2 in die Schmutzkammer und dann (im gleichen System wie in Tonne 1) durch feine Filtermatten und __ HEL-X  in den Teich . Ich hab da mal die groben entwürfe der 2 Tonnen als Zeichnung gepostet . Vermutlich werde ich die Filtermatten aber senkrecht mit etwas zwischenraum hinstellen und zwischen FIltermatten und HEL-X noch ein grobes Sieb anbringen . 

Zu Bild 1 :

1 = Vorspülkammer 
2 = 200 my Sieb
3 = Schmutzkammer 
4 = grobe Filtermatten 
5 = Schmutzablass
6 = Überlauf 


Zu Bild 2 :

1 = Einlauf aus Tonne 1 
2 = feine Filtermatten
3 = HEL-X
4 = Schmutzkammer 
5 = Schmutzablass
6 = Überlauf

Das ist jetzt ein grober Entwurf . Ich hoffe so die Reinigungsintervalle zu erhöhen .
Zudem möchte ich so arbeiten das später keine Nachbesserungen nötig sind also möglichst hochwertige Materialien verwenden , wenig kleben , mehr mit Dichtungen als mit Silikon arbeiten etc., da sich Klebestellen immer irgendwie als Schwachstellen herausstellen.

Ich wäre über anregungen für mein Projekt dankbar um spätere Fehler auszuschliessen .
So wollte ich z.B. durchweg 50er Rohre verwenden ( weil hab noch reichlich davon rumliegen ) .... hab aber keine Ahnung ob das ausreicht bei 2 x 7500 l/h . Da geht ja noch Fördermenge verloren oder ?   

Also alles an Tipps zu mir


----------



## Nordfriesen (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Sagt mal hab ich da eventuell einen Denkfehler ????

Kann das Wasser in der 2 Tonne höher steigen als in der ersten Tonne ?
Ich hab in der ersten Tonne ja den SIFI und daher weniger Platz .

Grübel


----------



## Nordfriesen (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*



Kann da niemand was zu schreiben ?
Und ist es wirklich sinnvoll auf Japanmatten ganz zu verzichten und nur __ HEL-X zu verwenden ?
Wenn ja warum ?
Bevor ich mich für Filtermedien entscheide hätte ich gern einen Durchblick 
Ist ja auch eine Kostenfrage .

Vielleicht kann mir da wer weiterhelfen ?!


----------



## maritim (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

hallo,
.
sieht schon recht gut aus, aber es geht auch einfacher.....
bin leider im stress und kann dir erst am freitag antworten.

gruß peter


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Hi,


das Wasser wird immer versuchen sich in Waage ein zu pendeln 

Sprich:

Wenn du den Ablauf an der Zweiten Tonne oben anbringst, wird dein Sieb immer unter Wasser stehen, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache.............. 

Von daher würde ich dir raten, entweder die zweite Tonne etwas tiefer zu stellen, oder für den Siebfilter eine eigene Kiste zu verwenden. 

Und in den zwei Tonnen würde ich je nur 1 Filtermedium verwenden. D.h. entweder nur __ Hel-X oder eben 1 Tone Hel-X  und die andere Matten. :smoki


----------



## Nordfriesen (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*



> das Wasser wird immer versuchen sich in Waage ein zu pendeln



Ja .... sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht 


> Von daher würde ich dir raten, entweder die zweite Tonne etwas tiefer zu stellen, oder für den Siebfilter eine eigene Kiste zu verwenden.
> 
> Und in den zwei Tonnen würde ich je nur 1 Filtermedium verwenden. D.h. entweder nur __ Hel-X oder eben 1 Tone Hel-X und die andere Matten.



Deine Antwort kam wärend ich an folgender Planung gesessen habe 

Erklärung : 

1 = Einlauf ( 2fach da 2 Pumpen ) 
2 = Vorspülbecken 
3 = Muffen ( ohne Dichtung , um den SIFI einfach von den Tonnen nehmen zu können )
4 = Schmutzkammer 
5 = Rückseitiger Schmutzablauf
6 = Füllung HEL-X
7 = Füllhöhe Wasser / Ablauf 
8 = Auslauf zum Teich 
9 = Ausgleichsverbindung Wasserstand
10 = Überlauf 

Welches Hel-X wäre für mich das optimale ?
Schwarz ist sinkend aber welche größe ?

Es schaut etwas umständlich aus ...... aber ich möchte das das HEL-X von unten nach oben durchströmt wird , zum einen um eine Schmutzkammer zu haben , zum anderen weil ich denke das es effektiver ist .


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Hi,




also ich weiß nicht, ob das so funzen würde............. 

Wie willst du sicher stellen, das sich das Wasser nach dem Siebfilter gleichmäßig auf beide Tonnen verteilt...... 

Ich würde die doch eher hintereinander schalten. 

Und warum wollen eigentlich alle den Siebfilter immer auf den Filter stellen 

Ich fahre ebenso gut mit der Variante den Siebfilter vor den Filter positioniert zu haben. Okay ich habe einen DN 110 Abgang mit 90° Bogen zum Filter, aber das läuft sehr gut. 

So habe ich den Vorteil, Förderhöhe eingespart zu haben.  

Ich habe es so aufgebaut, das die Oberkante der Klarwasserkammer des Siebfilters so ca. 3-4 cm höher ist als der Filter selbst.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Servus Nils

Das vorgereinigte Wasser nie in die Schmutzkammer einleiten .... 

Der Schmutz wird dadurch aufgewirbelt und wird sich in der Schmutzkammer nie sammeln können, sondern wird hochgewirbelt und "verschmutzt" die Filtermedien .....

10 - 20cm über der Filtermedienauflage einleiten ... am besten "Tangential", sodaß eine Kreisströmung zustande kommt .... Der Ablauf in den Teich wäre dann besser mittig, im Zentrum der Tonne durch ein geschlitzes 110er bis 150er Rohr anzubringen ....

Nur so ein Gedanke 

Ps.: wie Olli den Vorabscheider (Siebfilter) angebracht hat


----------



## maritim (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

hallo,

mach es nicht so kompliziert......
ich hatte über viele jahre folgendes system.....
uvc ,siebfilter, tonne 1 matten/patronenfilter, tonne 2 rieselfilter mit k1.

später kannst du zb. den siebfilter durch einen vliesfilter ersetzen.


----------



## Nordfriesen (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Olli.P





> Hi,also ich weiß nicht, ob das so funzen würde.............
> 
> Wie willst du sicher stellen, das sich das Wasser nach dem Siebfilter gleichmäßig auf beide Tonnen verteilt......



Dafür hatte ich die Verbindung ( auf dem Bild unter Nr. 9 ) gedacht .



> Ich würde die doch eher hintereinander schalten.



Ja überlege ich auch noch . Nur kommt von 2 Pumpen ne Menge Wasser und ich fürchte das es zu heftig durch den Filter jagt.
Ich würde ja gern jede Pumpe mit einem Filter bestücken 



> Und warum wollen eigentlich alle den Siebfilter immer auf den Filter stellen


Oh Gott nein .... will ich eigentlich nicht ... muss ich aber . Ich hab wenig Platz und kann die Filter auch nicht verstecken . Je kleiner und niedriger ( unauffällig ) je besser . Eingraben geht nicht und ich muss doch gern 2 Tonnen haben für die Teichgröße oder ?

Digicat


> Das vorgereinigte Wasser nie in die Schmutzkammer einleiten ....
> 
> Der Schmutz wird dadurch aufgewirbelt und wird sich in der Schmutzkammer nie sammeln können, sondern wird hochgewirbelt und "verschmutzt" die Filtermedien .....


OK .... Danke für den Tipp .... werde ich in der Planung ändern !



> Der Ablauf in den Teich wäre dann besser mittig, im Zentrum der Tonne durch ein geschlitzes 110er bis 150er Rohr anzubringen ....


Ich wollte ein 50er nehmen ....warum so extrem und warum geschlitzt ( wie meinst du das ? )

maritim





> hallo,
> 
> mach es nicht so kompliziert......


Möchte ich auch nicht . Es wäre einfacher wenn die Medien von oben nach unten durchströmt werden . Aber ist von unten nach oben nicht besser ?

Zur Zeit komme ich nicht vorran da ich mir noch zu unsicher bin was am besten ist .
Nun die Tonnen habe ich und ich bin mir auch sicher alles nur mit __ HEL-X zu filtern . Es ist aber absolut wichtig das der Schmutz in der Kammer bleibt und nicht wie bei meinem jetzigen Filter nach kurzer Zeit alle Matten versifft . Sonst ist das HEL-X doch bald voller Schmotter der dann wieder in den Teich zurück gebracht wird ?
In diesem Punkt brauche ich noch Aufklärung


----------



## maritim (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

hallo,

ich stehe mit meiner meinung / erfahrung wahrscheinlich alleine in sachen vorabscheidung.....

wer behauptet , das ein siebfilter / spaltfilter den dreck von helix oder anderen biomedien fern hält, hat noch nie kontrolliert was sie an schmodder noch durchlassen.

es ist richtig, das siebfilter / spaltfilter viel dreck herrausziehen aber wo setzt sich der feine dreck ab? oder besser gesagt wo geht dieser in lösung? oder meint ihr das helix /k1 so eine art feinfilter ist?

ich hatte nach meinem siebfilter 3 matten( grob , mittel, fein) damit sie den dreck vom patronenfilter / k1 fern halten.
die matten habe ich alle drei tage an einem baum aus geschlagen und da kamen einige  kilo an dreck raus.

ein teichfreund hatte vor seinem patronenfilter nur den spaltfilter und der lief regelmäßig über, weil die patronen dicht waren.

darum sage ich ganz klar, das vor  helix/ k1 außer einem spaltfilter noch etwas zur feinfilterung gehört.

wer sich die hände nicht mehr an matten / patronen usw. schmutzig machen möchte, der muss einen trommelfilter oder vliesfilter als vor abscheidung nehmen....ist aber ein teurer spaß


----------



## Olli.P (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Hi,




> wer sich die hände nicht mehr an matten / patronen usw. schmutzig machen möchte, der muss einen trommelfilter oder vliesfilter als vor abscheidung nehmen....ist aber ein teurer spaß




Und Anschließend beschweren sich dann solche Leute das ihre Pflanzen im Teich kümmern..............


----------



## Nordfriesen (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Hmmmm .... nun habt Ihr mich bald völlig durcheinander gebracht . Wurde mir doch geraten nur ein Filtermedium zu verwenden 
Also doch Matten nach dem Sifi und in der 2 Tonne __ hel-x !?

Olli P . In einem ähnlichen Beitrag hattest du geraten die vorhandenen Filtermedien gegen HEL-X zu ersetzen . 





> 2.
> Würde ich, wenn es sich nicht mehr lohnt den Filter zu versilbern, aus diesem 2 Trennwände raus-flexen/schneiden sodass du zwei große und am Schluss eine kleinere Kammer hast und dann die beiden großen mit 14er Hel-X befüllen. In der letzten Kammer könntest du dann wie Aaron sagte, die Tauch-UVC unter bringen.
> 
> In der Vortexkammer könntest du evtl. 17er Hel-X einbringen, das du allerdings dann richtig bewegen solltest, damit es sich nicht zu setzt.



Daher bin ich nun etwas ratlos .... Hel-X oder Filtermatten und Hel-X ?



> es ist richtig, das siebfilter / spaltfilter viel dreck herrausziehen aber wo setzt sich der feine dreck ab?


Genau das was ich meinte . Denn so ist es zur Zeit bei mir . Dieser feine Dreck verstopft nach und nach jede einzelne Kammer incl. der eingebrachten Matten bis nach 3 Tagen alle Kammern voll sind . Ok .... mein jetziger Filter ist zu klein .... das ist mir klar = kleiner Filter der schnell verdreckt ist . Aber ich möchte das Problem nun nicht in groß nachbauen = großer Filter der schnell verdreckt ist .


----------



## maritim (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Und Anschließend beschweren sich dann solche Leute das ihre Pflanzen im Teich kümmern..............


kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das sich jemand darüber beschwert.:__ nase


----------



## fbr (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Hallo Nordfriesen haben die auch einen Vornamen?



> Ich wollte ein 50er nehmen ....warum so extrem und warum geschlitzt ( wie meinst du das ? )


Damit Dir DAS erspart bleibt 

Also lieber DM 110 und alles wird Gut wenn Du genug Schlitze oder Bohrungen (mind. 150 x DM10) machst damit das 12er Helix in der Tonne bleibt, wenn Du es verwenden möchtest.


----------



## Vincent (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Hallo,

ich kann die Meinung von Peter (Beitrag 17) nur unterstützen.
Bei mir war anfangs, Spaltsieb und dann Helix, das Ergebnis war das sich Helix mit Schmoder zugesetzt hat  .
Jetzt hab ich Spaltsieb / 2 Matten mittel & fein / Helix, das Ergebnis kaum noch Schmoder im Helix  .
Wenn es die Finanzen zulassen, werde ich mir auch ein vliesfilter leisten :smoki
Bis dahin muss ich halt alle 4 - 6 Tage die Matten reinigen, damit kann ich z.zeit. leben 

Gruß aus dem schönen Westerwald
Vincent


----------



## Nordfriesen (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*



> Hallo Nordfriesen haben die auch einen Vornamen?


Ja die heissen alle Nils soweit ich weis . Na .... so wie ich eben 



> Also lieber DM 110 und alles wird Gut wenn Du genug Schlitze oder Bohrungen (mind. 150 x DM10) machst damit das 12er Helix in der Tonne bleibt, wenn Du es verwenden möchtest.


Dann ist die Tonne ja schon voll wenn ich alles mit 110 Rohr zubaue 
Aber ich glaube das 2 Pumpen mit zusammen 15000 l/h max. für 50er HT sowieso zu eng ist oder ? Aber so hätte ich 2 x 110 Rohr in der Tonne .... da bleibt kein Platz für Filtermedien .
Ich wollte das __ HEL-X mit einem Netz in der Tonne runterhalten .... 5 cm unter dem Überlauf in den Teich .

So würde das dann in Tonne 2 mit Hel-X aussehen ( Tonne 1 wären dann Filtermatten anstelle Hel-X ) ......Ok 110er Rohre sind etwas übertrieben dargestellt ( die Tonne ist 50 x 50 x 85 T/B/H )



> Bei mir war anfangs, Spaltsieb und dann Helix, das Ergebnis war das sich Helix mit Schmoder zugesetzt hat  .
> Jetzt hab ich Spaltsieb / 2 Matten mittel & fein / Helix, das Ergebnis kaum noch Schmoder im Helix


Ja daher werde ich die 1. Tonne mit Filtermatten .... oder Lava ¿ (Ironie) und erst die 2 Tonne mit Hel-X bestücken .


----------



## fbr (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Hallo Nils,
dann nimm doch 2 x DM 50 ist sicher besser als 1 x


----------



## Nordfriesen (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Ja das ist wohl wahr .... hab ich natürlich auch schon in Betracht gezogen .
Ich hoffe es reicht . Ich dachte an 75 er .
Ich meine der Vergleich ist optisch 110 zu 50 schon extrem . Ich meine 2 x 50 ist nicht 100 in dem Sinne .
 4 x 50 haben , denke ich , den gleichen Durchfluss wie ein 110er !
Mit 75 bin ich glaub ich sicher und hab dann so den Mittelweg genommen .
Das sollten ca 2 x 50er Durchfluss sein und sind einfach besser zu händeln  
Ärgerlich ist eben nur das ich ca. 30 HT Rohrteile ( 50er ) rumliegen habe ( Bögen jeder Art und 1 Meter Stücke ). 
Ich frag mich halt noch,  ob allein die Schwerkraft des Wassers ausreicht , die Tonnen zu füllen und es nicht zu einem Stau in den Filtern kommt ?! Es läuft ja nur aus dem SIFI raus in die Filter und soll dann die Tonne von unten volldrücken ..... und das bei 2 Tonnen . Staut sich das Wasser nicht nach dem SIFI zumal es auch durch die Filtermedien drücken muss ?


----------



## koifischfan (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*



> 4 x 50 haben , denke ich , den gleichen Durchfluss wie ein 110er !


5x brauchst du dann schon. :shock


----------



## Nordfriesen (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*



> 5x brauchst du dann schon.


shock:shock
Da reichen nichtmal meine Vorräte an Rohren 

Das wäre dann doch übertieben ein 110er zu nehmen !

Ich denke da bin ich mit 75er gut bedient und die kann ich auch noch gut verbauen .

Koifischfan : wie schaut es bei dir mit Filterung aus ? Wir haben da eine gleiche Teichgröße .


----------



## koifischfan (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Lache mich jetzt aber bitte nicht aus, so primitiv, wie meine Anlage ist.

Ich habe vor Jahren im Baumarkt einen Filter für 40 Einheiten gekauft. Er ist tonnenform mit aufschraubbarem Deckel und faßt 50 Liter. Dort drin vier Zentimeter lange Stückchen Riffelrohr. Dazu gab es noch etwas lavasteinähnliches in Säcken.

Seit 2008 mit geänderten Medien im Einsatz. Jetzt liegen bei mir die Rohrenden ganz unten (Helix für Arme), nur als Auflage für gekauftes Zeolith in den Säcken. Darüber habe ich Schaumstoffmatten in PP10, PP20 und PP40. Grobe Teilchen sammeln sich damit gleich oben, während feine Schwebeteilchen erst in der PP10 hängenbleiben.
Richtig klares Wasser bekam ich erst nach dem Vorschalten eines Siebfilters, zusammengebaut in drei Stunden. Sieht wirklich billig aus, muß aber für dieses Jahr noch reichen.

Bis zum Beginn des warmen/heißen Wetters hatte ich noch richtige Algen gefiltert, danach waren es fast nur noch Schwebeteilchen. Einmal im Monat habe ich alle drei Matten gereinigt, einmal die Woche nur die Zugesetzte. Meist die PP40, seltener die PP10.

Am Mittwoch habe ich den Siebfilter durch in die Tonne gelegtes Vlies ausgetauscht. Im Sieb waren keinen Algen, nur klebriger Schmodder. Ließ sich mit Wasser und Preßluft verdammt schwer reinigen.
Das Vlies muß ich auch einmal am Tag reinigen.

Jedenfalls ist mein Wasser glasklar. Ich schätze, eine Sichtweite von 150cm werden es. Bilder liefere ich morgen nach.


----------



## Nordfriesen (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Klares Wasser ist doch was wir alle wollen .... egal ob für 1000 Euro oder für 40 
Mein jetziger Filter ist auch selbst gebaut ..... auch ich habe klares Wasser bis auf den Grund . An den Feldsteinen am Teichrand ist etwas "Gras" gewachsen . Sieht nicht wie Fadenalgen aus ..... eher wie im Wind wehendes Gras ..... saftig grün ( was ist das ? ) 

Eigentlich ganz hübsch !

Mich stört nur dieses ewige reinigen ....... !



> Im Sieb waren keinen Algen, nur klebriger Schmodder. Ließ sich mit Wasser und Preßluft verdammt schwer reinigen


Hatte ich auch schon . Die Algen wurden nicht festgehalten .... dachte erst da sind keine mehr . 
Als ich dann das Sieb mit Bürste und Zitronensäure gereinigt habe war der "Biofilm" runter und prompt wieder Algen im Sieb !

Was mich an meinem jetzigen Filter halt auch noch stört ist , dass ich nicht so sauber gearbeitet habe wie ich es sonst immer tue . Naja eigentlich war anfangs alles sehr ordentlich nur .... im laufe der Testzeit hab ich hier mal was verbogen und da mal was hingedrückt bis es optimal lief . Dabei hat die optische Qualität gelitten . Bilder hab ich im Album . 

Der nächste muss aussehen wie gekauft .... und optimal funzen


----------



## Nordfriesen (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Ich habe mir gerade gedanken gemacht wie ich die Filtertonne noch besser ausnutzen kann .
Dabei bin ich auf eine Art Patronenfilter gekommen .

In der Mitte der Tonne steht ( am Boden verschraubt/verklebt ) ein 300 DN KG Abflussrohr , von unten durch eine Muffe verschlossen ( auf der Skizze das orange Rohr ) .
In diesem Rohr befindet sich unten eine Schmutzkammer und darüber eine Art Spies mit Filtermedien in geringem Abstand . Dieser Spies kann im ganzen Stück mit den Filtermatten herausgenommen und gereinigt werden .
Der Zulauf aus dem SIFI ist 75er HT Rohr und geht unten in das KG Rohr . Das Wasser steigt durch die Filtermedien nach oben bis es am Ablauf des KG Rohres , auch durch ein 75HT , an den Tonnenboden gebracht wird . Die Tonne selbst ist mit __ HEL-X gefüllt . Das Wasser durchströmt nun die Tonne und das HEL-X und läuft dann am Überlauf zurück in den Teich .

Eventuell müßte der Einlauf in das KG Rohr etwas höher liegen um die Schmutzkammer nicht aufzuwühlen .

Ansonsten denke ich ist die Tonne so optimal genutzt und dürfte für Teiche bis 20.000 Liter ausreichen .... also mehr als das doppelte was ich benötige 

Eine Reinigung ist schnell und einfach möglich .

Was haltet Ihr von der Idee  ????


----------



## fbr (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Hallo Nils,
wenn alles dicht verklebt ist könnte es funktionieren so lange die Filtermatten nicht dicht/zu werden!
Denn sonst wird der SIFI überlaufen


----------



## koifischfan (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Heute nun die Bilder meines 'Filters'.
Ganz unten als Auflage die zerschnitteten Rohrstückchen als Auflage für ca. 25kg Lava in zwei Säcken. Darüber Schaumstoff in drei Körnungen, die Feinste unten. Der Korb dient als Aufnahme für das Vlies. Wenn es dicht ist, läuft es einfach über und der Schaumstoff sammelt den Dreck.


----------



## Nordfriesen (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*



> wenn alles dicht verklebt ist könnte es funktionieren so lange die Filtermatten nicht dicht/zu werden!
> Denn sonst wird der SIFI überlaufen


Ja die FIlter machen mir auch noch Kopfzerbrechen.
Ich überlege ob eine oder zwei Tonnen . Also eine nur mit Japanmatten ( gibt es da nix günstigeres was ebenso gut ist ?) und eine nur mit __ HEL-X. 
Wie reinigt ihr überhaupt die Japanmatten ? Mit Regenwasser oder Teichwasser auswaschen oder Wasser aus der Leitung ...oder nur ausdrücken wegen der Bios oder wie sonst ?
Ich wasch die Matten immer im Regenwasser aus .... das ist nicht optimal denke ich .



> alles dicht verklebt ist



Na eigentlich wollte ich da nicht rumkleben weil solche Klebestellen irgendwie auch immer eine Schwachstelle sind . Ok ganz ohne gehts vielleicht nicht aber alle Durchführungen durch die Tonne wollte ich mit "Nippel" oder Sivonverbinder oder einer anderen Dichtung machen . Leider gibt es für 70er HT oder KG keine Sivondichtungen aber dafür spezielle Flansche .... seltener , aber sogar auch mit Gewinde . Dann entfällt wiederrum das Kleben. 

Nun bin ich jedenfalls erstmal mit dem Neubau des SIFI angefangen . Mir kribbeln schon die Finger . Der "alte" macht zwar was er soll aber die Technik ist nicht optimal verarbeitet . Bisher war er auch zu klein und zu flach . Künftig möchte ich das Siebgefälle einstellen können und einen besseren Schmutzfang haben . Dazu fehlt ein Schmutzwasserablass der nun im neuen SIFI dazu kommt . Beim alten habe ich nur eine Pumpe angeschlossen da er mit 2 Pumpen "überfordert" war . Künftig soll also auch der Skimmer mit ran . Der neue bekommt eine Vorspülkammer ... der alte lief über ein breites Rohr . Hab mal ein Bild vom alten gemacht .

Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich auch bedacht zum einen alles so genau und so gut wie möglich zu bauen UND dabei möglichst wenig Geld auszugeben . Als Handwerker auf vielen Baustellen kommt man(n) schnell an verschiedene Materialien . SO muss ich am SIFI lediglich das 200my Sieb kaufen .... ALLES andere ( Kiste / Trennwände / HT Rohre etc. ) habe ich hier und da schon bekommen.  

Solange ich an dem SIFI baue überlege ich mir noch die Art des oder der Tonnenfilter .



> Heute nun die Bilder meines 'Filters'.
> Ganz unten als Auflage die zerschnitteten Rohrstückchen als Auflage für ca. 25kg Lava in zwei Säcken. Darüber Schaumstoff in drei Körnungen, die Feinste unten. Der Korb dient als Aufnahme für das Vlies. Wenn es dicht ist, läuft es einfach über und der Schaumstoff sammelt den Dreck.



Das ist ja wirklich sehr einfach 
Aber die Reinigung muss ja sehr oft vorgenommen werden oder ?
Nervt dich das nicht ? Neubau ? 

Bilder : 
1. SIFI offen ( vor 2 Stunden gereinigt )
2. kleiner Kiesfilter vom Skimmer zu
3. kleiner Kiesfilter offen ( seit 1 Monat nicht gereinigt )
4. die "neue" SIFI Kiste ( noch nackig ohne alles )


----------



## koifischfan (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*



> Also eine nur mit Japanmatten ( gibt es da nix günstigeres was ebenso gut ist ?)


Suche bei ebay nach 'schaumstoff' in der Kategorie 'Garten > Teich- & Bachlaufsysteme'. Die gibt es auch in größeren Abmessungen als 50x50.



> Aber die Reinigung muss ja sehr oft vorgenommen werden oder ?
> Nervt dich das nicht ? Neubau ?


Das Erstfiltermedium, Siebfilter oder Vlies, muß täglich gereinigt werden.

Den Schaumstoff wie schon geschrieben.


> Einmal im Monat habe ich alle drei Matten gereinigt, einmal die Woche nur die Zugesetzte. Meist die PP40, seltener die PP10.



Zum Reinigen habe ich so eine Bademuschel, die wird mit Frischwasser befühlt. Darin drücke ich die Schwämme aus. Das Gröbste wird vorher mit dem Schlauch abgespült.
Die enthaltenen Bakkis werden nicht ausgespült und sitzen in viel größerer Zahl in der Lava.


PS:
@Nordfriesen
Du kannst die Fotos ruhig in höherer Auflösung hochladen. Das Forum rechnet die selbst runter.


----------



## Nordfriesen (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Ich hab gerade mal bei ebay 2 Kostenvoranschläge geordert .
Filtermatten (grob , mittel , fein ) Biomedien ( Biorock , __ Hel-x , Biokörper ) Tankflansche , Filtermedienauflagen etc. 

Mal sehen wie der Preis wird ...... bezw. wie ich den Preis dann noch drücken kann 

Bilder mach ich künftig dann größer .



> Das Gröbste wird vorher mit dem Schlauch abgespült.
> Die enthaltenen Bakkis werden nicht ausgespült und sitzen in viel größerer Zahl in der Lava.



OK ! 



> in der Lava



Lava müsste ich auch mal nach schauen 


Gruß von der Nordsee


----------



## Nordfriesen (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Mein neuer Filter läuft nun seit gut 24 Stunden und ich bin schwer begeistert 
Alle Probleme die ich beim ersten und zweiten Eigenbau hatte konnte ich nun gleich umgehen .

Die Filterwirkung ist absolut überwältigend und was allein der SIFI rausholt ist schon extrem (zuvor lief es auch schon mal am Sieb vorbei und Schmutz wurde mit ins System gespült) .
Nun läuft kein Tropfen Wasser mehr am Sieb vorbei da ich auch am Sieb mit Gummidichtungen gearbeitet habe. Alles ist möglichst Passgenau (Sieb , Medienauflagen , Flansche etc.) . 
Alles in allem ein TOP Ergebniss und das ohne Bakties (die brauchen ja noch etwas Zeit) !!!!
Eventuell hole ich mir noch Starter Bakterien .
Den Bau hab ich im Album abgelegt . 
Wer mag kann mal reinschauen .

Dank an die die bei Fragen helfen konnten !


Gruß
Nils


----------



## Nordfriesen (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Ich wollte mal eine Zwischenmeldung abgeben .

Der Filter übertrifft meine Erwartungen !
Der Bau war , so wie ich es gemacht habe , absolut die richtige Entscheidung. 
Lediglich am Filtersieb habe ich eine kleine zusätzliche Leiste angebracht da das Sieb zu steil im Filter stand .... 5 Minuten Angelegenheit .
Dazu habe ich am Zulauf vom Skimmer zum Filter ein Rückschlagventil eingebaut um nun den Skimmer über eine Zeitschaltuhr auf Bedarf zuzuschalten .Das spart Strom 
Die Wahl der 70er Rohre war optimal und die Schmutzkammer erfüllen voll und ganz deren Aufgabe . Stehende Filtermatten kann ich nur empfehlen .

Der Teich war ja zuvor schon klar .... nur machte die häufige Reinigung ( eigentlich täglich ) nicht viel freude .
Jetzt reicht es alle 2 Tage das Sieb zu reinigen und die Schmutzkammerablässe zu betätigen.
Das dauert keine 5 Minuten . 
Das Wetter ist zur Zeit ja nicht soooooo gut und es fehlt nun an wärme um das __ Hel-X zu besiedeln . Aber gaaaaaaanz langsam verfärbt sich das Hel-X und die Bakterien können ihre natürliche Filterwirkung beisteuern . 

Ich hab mal gerechnet was mich der Filter so gekostet hat .

(1) 3 PE Kisten = umsonst bekommen 

(2) Filtermedien ( 50 L Hel-X , 5 große Japanmatten , 4 Flansche , 5 Medienauflagen ) zusammen bei einem Anbieter ersteigert ( und gut gehandelt ) für 95,-€ incl. Versand 

(3) 200 my Edelstahlsieb 60X40  ( gehandelt und ersteigert  ) für 11,-€ incl. Versand 

(4) PVC Winkelleisten für Sieb ( Baumarkt ) für 8,-€ 

(5) diverse 70er und 50er HT Rohre incl reinigungsverschluss ( Baumarkt ) für ca 20,-€

(6) Dichtungen ( diverse Sivons etc. ) ( Baumarkt ) für ca. 12 ,-€

(7) diverses Kleinmaterial ( Edelstahlnieten , Schrauben , PVC Netzt , Flachdichtungen , Silikon ) hatte ich rumliegen.

(8) 1 Rückschlagventil ( ersteigert ) incl. Versand 15,-€ 

Zusammen hat mich der Filter ca. 160,-€ gekostet  
Handeln lohnt sich übrigens und hat mir ca. 40,-€ gespart .

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Lara (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neubau Teichfilter . Suche Komplettlösung*

Hallo Nordfriesen !
Ich habe ein paar Fragen zu deinem Teichfilterbau  aus 2010.
Bist du immer noch zufrieden mit deinem Filter ( Sichttiefe / Wasserwerte) ?
Hast du deine Filterkisten in einer Reihe aufgebaut ?
Wie hoch ist der Höhenunterschied von Filterkiste zur nächsten Filterkiste ?
Warum stehen deine Filtermatten Senkrecht in der Filterkiste ?
Warum die vielen Fragen, ich möchte mir gerne nach deinem Prinzip auch so einen Teichfilter bauen, unsere Teichgrößen sind fast gleich ca.7500 l.
Dein Fischturm ist wirklich sehr gut gelungen. 
Das ist dann meine nächste Kopie .

Mfg Lara


----------

